# DD IBM cavaliers



## Langellier (15 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai reçu des disques durs IBM 2 Go datant de 1994 :






Je voudrais les mettre dans un boîtier externe.
J'ai deux types de boîtiers : les un avec une molette pour choisir un n° SCSI et d'autre sans.
Je voudrais savoir comment placer les cavaliers de façon à lui attribuer un n° SCSI 2 ou 4 par exemple et de façon qu'il soit éventuellement bootable (mais ce n'est pas indispensable).
Sur la photo on voit de chaque côté de la borne seule, 3 paires à gauche et 11 paires à droite, comme ci-après :
:::.:::::::::::

J'ai un peu regardé sur internet sans vraiment de succès.

Demande complémentaire : ces dd sont-ils utilisables sur mes LC III et 475, sur mes PM et performas ?

Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juin 2009)

Tu es certain que ce sont des SCSI, tes disques ? Je trouve que ça a un air bizarre, ça ne ressemble pas à ce dont je me souviens comme disque SCSI !

Pour les cavaliers, c'est un tercet de valeurs binaires, bit de poids faible à droite, bit de poid fort à gauche, donc trois paires de broches, pour trois bits. si cavalier, bit à un, sinon, bit à zéro, donc ça donne le schéma suivant (disque vu de l'arrière, ":" = pas de cavalier, "|" = un cavalier)

0 = :::
1 = ::|
2 = :|:
3 = :||
4 = |::
5 = |:|
6 = ||:
7 = |||

Attention, teste, car c'est rare, mais j'ai vu une fois un disque ou c'était l'inverse, bit de poids faible à gauche et bit de poids fort à droite, dans ce cas, il suffit de retourner mes schémas.


----------



## Langellier (15 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu es certain que ce sont des SCSI, tes disques ? Je trouve que ça a un air bizarre, ça ne ressemble pas à ce dont je me souviens comme disque SCSI !



Merci pour ces renseignements.
SCSI ? Ce que je sais c'est que ce sont des disques IBM qui se connectent sur mes nappes destinées au SCSI.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juin 2009)

Langellier a dit:


> SCSI ? Ce que je sais c'est que ce sont des disques IBM qui se connectent sur mes nappes destinées au SCSI.




:mouais: sur tes nappes ? attends, un connecteur SCSI, c'est 50 ou 64 broches, là, il n'y en a que 22


----------



## Langellier (15 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> :mouais: sur tes nappes ? attends, un connecteur SCSI, c'est 50 ou 64 broches, là, il n'y en a que 22


Non, la nappe avec ses 50 broches, se branche à l'autre bout du disque. Le connecteur n'est pas sur la photo !


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juin 2009)

Ah ! :rose:


----------



## daffyb (16 Juin 2009)

Si si, c'est bien des disques SCSI  Puisqu'ils étaient à moi  mais j'ai pas les documents explicatifs. Ils étaient à la base dans un serveur AS400 et je les ai (pas tous) déjà utilisés dans un boitier connecté à un Mac)
Tu peux nous donner la référence des disques (pas le numéro de série)


----------



## melaure (16 Juin 2009)

Sinon oui pas de soucis, ça marchera avec tes LCIII, 475 et cie. Selon l'OS il te faudra peut-être faire des partitions de 1 Go par contre ...

Par contre les Performas ça dépend. Nombreux sont en IDE. Peux-tu préciser les modèles ?



Sinon , ça arrive souvent qu'on reçoivent des DD SCSI de 2 Go comme ça ?


----------



## Langellier (16 Juin 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Sinon oui pas de soucis, ça marchera avec tes LCIII, 475 et cie. Selon l'OS il te faudra peut-être faire des partitions de 1 Go par contre ...
> Par contre les Performas ça dépend. Nombreux sont en IDE. Peux-tu préciser les modèles ?
> Sinon , ça arrive souvent qu'on reçoivent des DD SCSI de 2 Go comme ça ?


J'ai  à peu près réussi en tâtonnant avec les cavaliers. Sauf pour un des disques qui ne semble pas tourner (j'ai juste le bruit des ventilateurs). Je pense qu'il est mort (?) : il ne monte pas et n'est pas reconnu par SCSIProb. Par contre outil disque dur me dit qu'il n'y a pas de disque dans le lecteur ; est-ce grave 
Les autres fonctionnent aussi bien en interne qu'en externe. 
Je croyais ne pas avoir de molette (je veux dire le truc qui permet de choisir le n° SCSI), mais je viens de m'apercevoir qu'elle était cachée sous le boîtier. Avec mes cavaliers placés approximativement, le n° affiché par outil disque dur ne correspond pas à celui de la molette.
Avec les performas IDE, j'ai par exemple :
type - Bus - N° - LUN
ATA - 0 - 0 - 0
SCSI CDROM - 0 - 3 - 0 
SCSI DD externe - 0 - 0 - 0
A priori pas de conflit.
Pour les performas IDE, je n'ai pas de soucis puisque je place le DD dans un boîtier scsi externe.

J'en profite pour dire à daffyb que t out le matériel fonctionne, sauf une incertitude pour ce dernier dd


----------



## claude72 (17 Juin 2009)

Langellier a dit:


> J'ai  à peu près réussi en tâtonnant avec les cavaliers. Sauf pour un des disques qui ne semble pas tourner (j'ai juste le bruit des ventilateurs).


Dans ce cas, je prends la référence du disque, je la tape dans Google, et à chaque fois j'ai fini par attérir sur une info du constructeur donnant les configurations...


Il y a souvent un "autostart" dans les cavaliers de configuration... et ça ne m'étonnerait pas que tu aies cette option sur ton disque :

1- parceque ce sont des disques qui étaient dans des serveurs,

2- parceque vu le nombre de broches de ton connecteur de configuration, il n'y a pas que les 3 paires pour l'adresse SCSI !!!

3- et parceque j'ai déjà vu ce genre de disque, ça ressemble très très fortement à un IBM type DFRS... 2 Go - 7200 tr/min... si c'est bien ça, déjà il y a normalement une étiquette dessus qui donne la configuration des cavaliers... mais si cette étiquette est manquante, voici ce qui est écrit sur le mien : de gauche à droite sur ta photo il y a :

 SCSI ID 3 (bit de poids fort)
 SCSI ID 2
 SCSI ID 1 (bit de poids faible)
 key (en fait cette broche toute seule ne sert que de détrompage et elle n'est pas utilisée)
 Autostart (il faut que tu mettes un jumper pour activer le démarrage du disque automatiquement)
 TERM PWR (Terminaison power)
 SP sync (???)
 Led
 WRPRT (write protect)
 DEL STRT (delay start ??? ou delayed start)
 OPT BL (???)
 D TI SY (???)
 DIS PAR (disable parity)
 DIS UN A (???)
 RESERV

et les deux broches horizontales à droite du connecteur sous la bande de cuivre sont pour TERM PWR EN (terminaison power enable)

Donc, en plus de l'adresse SCSI à régler (le schéma de *Pascal77* est dans le bon sens), il faut que tu actives :
 l'autostart en mettant un cavalier,
 et la terminaison si besoin est, selon l'utilisation de ton disque...
- si le disque est installé seul dans un Mac du genre LCIII, il faut activer la terminaison avec un cavalier sur TERM PWR et sur TERM PWR EN
- si le disque est dans un boîtier externe, à toi de voir : tu peux faire la terminaison sur le disque (risqué si tu as besoin de brancher un autre truc SCSI après le disque), ou la laisser à un bouchon de terminaison externe sur la 2e prise du boîtier.


----------



## Langellier (29 Juin 2009)

Aucune information sur le disque IBM, mais j'ai trouvé sur d'autres disques scsi (Seagate) des schémas plus explicites, ci-dessus, montrant un ordre décroissant des puissances de 2.
J'ai configuré le disque seagate comme suit pour le mettre dans un boîtier externe :
I::::.:::_:::::

J'obtiens donc logiquement id = 4.
Les disques ibm et seagate fonctionnent maintenant et sont même démarrables.
Merci pour les aides.


----------

